

Zuckenberg Sued - md8
http://www.webpronews.com/mark-zuckerberg-sued-for-unloading-facebook-stock-2012-06

======
beersigns
Seemed pretty inevitable something like this was going to come down. Whole IPO
process felt pretty hush-hush and kinda suspect. Pretty thrilled I didn't sink
any money in it.

